# Pictures with back seats removed?



## Gregscalade (Dec 6, 2006)

Anybody have pictures with the back seats (base, and vertical portions) removed? 

I recall seeing some pictures in a thread where a guy was modding his rear wheel wells with a plasma cutter, to accomodate some huge meats...but I can't find it now?

Thanks


----------



## 04GoatBoy (Jun 22, 2006)

I have a bunch but not on my laptop where i am right now. Try these, what are you looking for exactly?

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2048793#post2048793


----------



## Gregscalade (Dec 6, 2006)

I was looking for some creative places to add a sub or two. Seems that the only option is in the rear quarters 

Thanks for the pictures.


----------

